# Ulver



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr von Ulver? Ich find das Album Perdition City ziemlich gut, ist einfach krank was die für eine Atmosphäre mit ihrer Musik hinkriegen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA1yat3SxTI Gleichnamiges Lied auf dem Album


----------



## Teal (15. Januar 2010)

Ulver? Tolle Band. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Am meisten aber die älteren (Folklore-)Sachen. Die Neuen sind auch nicht schlecht und mal eine Abwechslung zum "Metal-Alltag". Haben halt einige Stilwechsel hinter sich, die Wölfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Album:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2Qrz1dH6jc[/youtube]

2. Album:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97XFWOqU7X4[/youtube]

usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach mal bei YouTube nach Ulver suchen und reinhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Alles oder eher bestimmte Stile bzw. Alben? Haben ja einen ziemlichen Wechsel hintersich.


----------



## Teal (15. Januar 2010)

hm da hab ich wohl gerade rein editiert. ^^ Eher der Folklore-Stil.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Hab mich mit dem älteren Zeug von ihnen noch nicht wirklich bzw. eigentlich gar nicht auseinander gesetzt, kenne Ulver leider noch nicht lange. Die beiden geposteten Lieder sind ziemlich gut, muss ich sagen, besonders das zweite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

das zweite lied von teal find ich doch mal ganz nett ^^
ich glaub von denn hör ich mir mehr an


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Januar 2010)

mir persönlich mal wieder zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

